# Got Extra Halloween Print Fabric (and don't know what to do)?



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have some Halloween cotton novelty print fabric and don't know what to do with it, you could always make an apron!

Not only does this one use only 1 1/8 yards, but if you are hosting a party and have lots of food prep, it will protect your valuable costume from any accidents.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

your always doin something---


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

That's really cute MW! I bet you could sell alot of those


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually you could sell them. If ya made one as a half apron I would buy one for barbequing.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

even got a little lace at the top there. all fancy and stuff.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Boxers......i say make boxers with those prints.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> Boxers......i say make boxers with those prints.


GREAT idea!!!!

And thanks everybody! There's so much to do!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, something I can wear. 
My wife has made scrunches out of scap material.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That really is too cute. I agree with everybody.. you could sell those. So whip some up and offer for men and women or take orders.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Trishaanne would look great cooking shrimp for me in that!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's all about the shrimp with you, isn't it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Could add some embroidering Corpse the Cook?

Looks great, I would even wear it!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

are my Boxers done yet?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> It's all about the shrimp with you, isn't it?


The way to a haunter's heart..................


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

With a shrimp fork?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> are my Boxers done yet?


How would I explain to my MIL that I'm making Halloween underwear for some guy on the internet? LMAO


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks great, I would even wear it!


It'd look stunning with a nice boa!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> How would I explain to my MIL that I'm making Halloween underwear for some guy on the internet? LMAO


 so they aint done yet?:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

test it with the shrimp fork to see if it's done.


----------

